# Go Pro vid of my "White Whale" from S Dakota



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Took me a month, but I finally figured out how 2 get my once in a lifetime bow shot uploaded in high resolution to YouTube. 
PLEASE WATCH IT IN HI DEF
(it looks so much sweeter)


----------



## obeRON (Dec 15, 2007)

Great buck and footage. Using Slick tricks?

With that quartering to shot how far did he go?


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

obeRON said:


> Great buck and footage. Using Slick tricks?
> 
> With that quartering to shot how far did he go?


Yes Slick Trick magnum 100's. That was my 1st deer with them. That's also my 1st deer I've taken while using my Go Pro to film it. The arrow exited 6 inches or so in front of his hip & was laying on the ground.(not stuck in the ground) & He went just inside those trees where you last see him. He turned right walked 10 yds or so & laid down where I could see him in those same trees. He had his head up untill right before I put the camera on me. When his head feel to the ground I did a tree stand selfy so my buddies wouldn't give me no crap about it not being me taking the shot. But I wasn't smiling till I was sure he was done.


----------



## obeRON (Dec 15, 2007)

I've had great luck with those 100 mags. Thx for sharing.


----------



## ReeseHunter (Jan 10, 2009)

I already told you but the video was great bud. Couldn't be more happy for you!!


----------



## otcarcher (Dec 11, 2015)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 6667supersport (Oct 10, 2012)

Sweet video, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

6667supersport said:


> Sweet video, thanks for sharing.


Thanks supersport. Deer season was great, ready for them spring eyes now!


----------



## c.knack (Jun 27, 2014)

That's a fantastic first video! Congrats on the buck.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

That buck looked huge when it cleared the brush. Nice shot!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

LabtechLewis said:


> That buck looked huge when it cleared the brush. Nice shot!


Labtech, you should've seen how big he looked when he was standing there IN that brush 10-15 yds away from me. I was shaking like Don Knots in a wind storm, & thanks about the shot.


----------

